# D&C of a retained placenta



## Babsss (Dec 20, 2013)

Postoperative Diagnosis: Retained Placenta

Name of operation: D and C

A ring forceps was used to remove the bulk of the placenta and then a suction curette was introduced, and the residual products of conception and endometrial scrapings were removed.  After bulk of the residual products of conception were removed, hte prodedure was terminated.  Sharp curettage was done to ensure a complete removal of all clot and debris.

The rest of the story is: Intrauterine demise at approximately 20 weeks.  She presented to the labor and delivery after the spontaneous delivery of a nonviable infant .  All day in labor and delivery and could not deliver the placenta which was still in the uterus.

I guess I am stuck because I know she delivered the infant. 

He asked that I code a D AND C.
Did not know if I needed to code it 59160. postpartum 
59812 treatment of incomplete abortion, any trimester, completed surgically
or treatment of missed abortion, completed surgically: first trimester.

Any advise is greatly appreciated!


----------

